# r700 what's it worth



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

*r700 what's it worth - online value calculators*

To make a long story short, bid on a bike, won and now the seller says didn't mean to sell without a reserve (wants 500, but will settle for 400). Although I can force him to abide by the agreement, I can offer more. Any thought on the value? 2005, R700 seems like its in decent shape, 105 shifters, etc. Looks like retail price new was around 1200.

-- see posts below for value calculators --


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its worth whatever you are willing to pay. 
That being said, if you won it on fleaBay its technically yours, if the seller is trying to squeeze you for more tell him to shove off and report it to the Bay. That sucks.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

*bike blue book values*

Found this link for bike values, which seems ok.

Bicycle Blue Book - Trade With Confidence


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

apapage said:


> Found this link for bike values, which seems ok.
> 
> Bicycle Blue Book - Trade With Confidence


That bike blue book is BS. Its worth what you are willing to pay. Without looking at it is hard to say.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree for that bike the price is BS, i think because they don't have the initial price for the computation. The pricing on my other bikes seems pretty close to what I've seen them sell for. Also, this is just a guide that doesn't take condition into account.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pay the amount the auction ended at. Pay your winning bid amount. If he refuses to ship, make sure he understands you will report the transaction.
Make sure he understands that you will SLAM him in the Feedback section. e-Bay can attempt to prevent him from re-listing the auction. 
His ignorance is not your problem.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

The bike was local so I checked in out today. Its worth less than my winning bid ($200). Photos provided were from when bike was relatively new (without 5 years of commuting use and being chained up outside). Needless to say, it was a dog. Not a single area without a scratch or deep gouge. 105 shifters replaced with 2300s years ago and they looked like they needed replacing again. No sign of maintenance, etc. His asking price -- $500. I am definitely going to pass.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

here is another value calculator which takes condition into account. Plugging in the numbers and the r700 is worth scrap. 

http://www.thecheapbikeshop.com/VALUE.html


----------

